# Incorrect place of birth on child's passport. Help needed



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I know it's stupid but I just noticed that the place of birth mentioned on my child's passport is incorrect. She was born in Delhi, but the passport mentions it as NOIDA, UP and that is where we used to stay. Never noticed till off late.
Well we have since shifted to Gurgaon and the RPO Delhi has said they won't be able to help as they do not have the information in their database.
Work constrains don't allow me to go to the Ghaziabad RPO and check around. 

Is there any way I can get it done from Gurgaon or does anybody have a known agent/somebody who could have it done for me?

Please let me know. Am in dire straits  

Thanks


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Raktim,

Which cityname is there in Birth Certificate ?

if same name in passport then no worry.
if name is wrong in passport then you can change it.
Better keep same name as in birth certificate.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



raktim said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I know it's stupid but I just noticed that the place of birth mentioned on my child's passport is incorrect. She was born in Delhi, but the passport mentions it as NOIDA, UP and that is where we used to stay. Never noticed till off late.
> Well we have since shifted to Gurgaon and the RPO Delhi has said they won't be able to help as they do not have the information in their database.
> ...


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Raktim,
> 
> Which cityname is there in Birth Certificate ?
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh,

She was born in New Delhi and has a birth certificate from the Municipal Corporation of Delhi. But the passport mentions NOIDA, UP. This is a separate state altogether hence am worried.
The issue is with incorrect Place of Birth. Her name and other details are all correct.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

raktim said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> 
> She was born in New Delhi and has a birth certificate from the Municipal Corporation of Delhi. But the passport mentions NOIDA, UP. This is a separate state altogether hence am worried.
> The issue is with incorrect Place of Birth. Her name and other details are all correct.


You have two options.

1) Either correct the passport Place of birth to Delhi showing the birth certificate and fill the 1023 form to give the details once the amendment is done.

2) Try to get a evidence of Place of birth to be in sync with Passport.

Good Luck.


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> You have two options.
> 
> 1) Either correct the passport Place of birth to Delhi showing the birth certificate and fill the 1023 form to give the details once the amendment is done.
> 
> ...


Hi MaddyOZ,

That is what I'm trying to do\, i.e. correct the place of birth and fill 1023 and be in sync. But like I said earlier, it is next to impossible for me to travel or take a leave from office and travel from Gurgaon to the Ghaziabad RPO which is still further from Ghaziabad. Hence the request for a known agent or somebody.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey

check your inbox


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

Folks,

In case I decide to keep the passport without change in the place of birth (Noida is considered a part of Delhi-NCR), can anyone please tell me what are the consequences?
I understand one is a non-grant of visa, but what are the other implications?


----------

